# slim algae dark green and thick



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

slim algae dark green and thick is it safe its very slimy looking


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It sounds like it could be green slime algae (cyannobacteria). A picture would definitely help though.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is this bad i think this is it just on the back of my log were the pump current hits the log


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree. It sounds like Cyanobacteria. It's a real pain in the @$$. I think I'm at the tail end of dealing with it (I hope). It can take a long time to get rid of. 

Cyanobacteria is not an algae. Nothing eats it and it keeps coming back after you think you've gotten rid of it. It can cover plants, wood, and substrate.

Best way is to increase your nitrates. If all else fails and it's really a pain, try using Erythromycin - bacterial medicine. Some people say to black out your tank for 3 days, but apparently it just makes it worse. Plus, I'd rather not let the plants suffer. Also, how old are your bulbs? This may have something to do with it as well. 

I talked with Brad at Island Pet Zone about this and he says that summer is a bad time for this stuff. It loves heat, and it's even worse if there's direct sunlight.

Keep up the water changes, remove as much as you can, increase your nitrates (slowly). It should go down in time.

PS: It's 'safe'...as in it doesn't harm fish. But it's a huge nuisance and can eventually cover your entire tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not that hard to get rid of. I suggest siphoning off as much as you can, and then doing a 3 or 4 day *complete* blackout (tank covered, not just lights off). This should kill it off. It typically grows in areas of poor circulation and in conjunction with zero nitrates.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep, had this algae too. For me they only appear in my high light tanks and near the surface, in the other tanks, it's just plain green algae. I find a change in light bulb will kill it and it is also important to remove the infected plants (or they'd just grow back) and scrub the glass.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

why a change of light bulb help???
and lots of water changes help


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I had some in a high flow corner but the flagtails ate it


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

would plecos eat this stuff


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

my plec didnt touch it.. thats why i got rid of him

I was surprised the flagtails ate it tho

made me a flagtail lover


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

flagtails loved it then eh


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

charles told me they ate algea and stuff, didnt think they would eat green sludge, but they did.. tho the rocks still got stained


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

mmmmmmm kewl thanks man


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

charles has them for sale 60 for 4.. if they dont work out for you i can buy them off you


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

do flagtails eat plants because my tank is well planted


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

ooh good question.. i dont have real plants in that tank so I would ask charles.. I think they do eat plants but i dont know for sure


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

slime algea is really not algea, so not many clean up crew eats them. I came from salt water as far as I kno these guys prey on phosphate and nitrate. My way of getting rid of them is also clean them up as much as possible and then try to keep your water in good quality especially donnot over feed your fish in the tank. All those waste food could end up be the food for these nasty bacteria
PS:I don't think they will eat the plant lol, but if you do have life plant in there, it could cover most of the plant and cause it unable to gain enough lights. That will lead to the death of any life plant of urs. Oh and try not to do WC as any tiny bit of phosphate in the new water( unless you RO/DI and very sure the water is free of phosphate) will make the population of the slime algea explode.


----------



## Blue Ram (Apr 29, 2010)

I have been battling this for at least 6 months on a 17 gal cube tank that shares the exact lighting as the two similar tanks beside it - a HOT5 light. I have tried everything BUT a total blackout and increasing nitrates. It seems lots of water changes is counter-productive to increasing nitrates? I do a 40% water change on this tank weekly and manually remove all the bacteria - there are 2 apistos, 2 amano shrimp and 1 zebra snail in the tank only. I have a nano pump installed in the tank as well as a sponge filter. I have tried antibotics several times and while it does kill it, it only comes back some time later. How else can I increase nitrates or should I cut down on the water changes given the light bio-load?


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

i would cut down the water change, cuz if u can't be sure on wat u bringing into ur tank while u doing ur WC. Also remember, up to this point, I had yet to see a working treatment for the slime algea. If u only got such light bio load. I would suggest cut down wc to start w/


----------

